# Butterscotch Creme Brulee from Disney's Contemporary Resort



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

This recipe was recently featured in the Orlando Sentinal, highlighting a desert from Walt Disney World:


----------



## dear abby (Mar 7, 2002)

Dear ChiliBoy, this brings fond memories. 

Your Dear Abby tasted this dessert at Disney's California Grill atop the Contemporary Resort. To this day, she cannot decide which she enjoyed more -- the desserts or viewing the evening fireworks display over the Magic Kingdom from her table by the window. It was a truly memorable evening and the last trip with Abby's beloved George.

Actually, Abby ordered a lovely Lemon Soufflé for herself. An aperitif put dearest George in a generous mood and he insisted upon sharing a taste of his Butterscotch Crème Brûlée.

Well, it was exceptional! The crackly glaze was very brown -- not burnt, but much darker than one sees on a classic crème brûlée. Abby hesitated when she saw that. But very dark caramelized sugar and smooth, mellow butterscotch throw a happy little party on one's palate. Thank you, ChiliBoy. Chef Henri will be so excited to have this recipe. 

ChiliBoy, at the California Grill, the Butterscotch Crème Brûlée is always served with a delicious Toasted Almond Biscotti on the side. Dear Abby wonders whether anyone might care to hear her rave about the California Grill in Restaurant Rave?

Abby


----------

